# Top snapped apart on one bag



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I use them and haven't had any problems like you experienced. Maybe tightened too much? Or alternatively a cracked cap that just gave up the ghost. I like them as I've stored finish for over a year in them without a problem.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Good to know you've had success, because this is a great way to save stuff you don't use a whole lot. Guess it was just a bad top.

Actually, I was wrong about when I bought these bags. I bought them about two years ago. Today found a concoction of wood cleaner that I made a lot of for some dumb reason, but it's been stored in a StopLossBag for 23 months and hasn't lost its potency.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

StopLoss sells caps at very reasonable rates. My caps crack after a lot of use and if I allow dried finish to build up on the spout. When I keep the spout clean and don't over tighten the cap - no problem. If a cap cracks just replace it. Great product BTW, perfect for Waterlox and any finish prone to gelling.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I never knew about them. Prices are great and I will order soon.
Steve.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

My background was in the plastic industry. I have not seen or touched this product. My guess is there may be a solvent in the stored product deteriorating/decomposing the closure. If the caps are made in China, it may be a lower quality plastic used. It may contain a large amount of recycled material and each heat history changes the plastics characteristics. I'm guessing the caps are linerless P/P which should be resistant to most solvents in virgin form. However, recycled content, who knows?


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Recycled, could be contaminated.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Recycled, could be contaminated.


----------



## sapele (Jul 31, 2014)

Broken caps are usually a problem of buildup of thickened or hardened finish when tightening the cap. We want the bags to be genuinely beneficial, and will send replacement caps to you. Please let us know leaving your name and address at www.stoplossbags.com.


----------

